# HDMI to DVI conversion...do you lose HDCP?



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

I just learned (after leafing through the manual..how 'bout that!! It's worth something!) that my old rear projection HDTV has DVI-HDCP. But the new Blu-Ray/HD-DVD players will only have HDMI-HDCP. Does using a HDMI->DVI converter strip HDCP??

Just curious...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

No DVI is HDCP compliant...

You do need to make sure that what ever use are using to do that conversion though maintains the HDCP items.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

How is no DVI HDCP compliant?? The manual for my TV clearly says "DVI Input with HDCP", and I've read numerous places of DVI/HDCP connections.
(Here's one, two, and three)

If no DVI is HDCP compliant, what does my TV's manual mean when it says "DVI Input with HDCP"??


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Question, above: "Does using a HDMI->DVI converter strip HDCP??"

Answer, above: "No DVI is HDCP compliant..."

What Earl meant is: No, DVI is HDCP compliant.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

ahhh.....see? It's all in the grammer!

Thanks for the clarification, AJ! I've seen HDMI->DVI adaptors that claim "HDCP compliant" and I was wondering if it's worth the extra $$$. Guess not. (wouldn't they ALL be "HDCP compliant"?)


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I think that most HDMI-DVI adapters are passive devices and just put the video output on the right pins of the connector. They just pass whatever the source sends.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I really need to get off the internet tonight... This cold (and the corresponding cold medicine) is not letting my think straight...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Actually if you look around you might be able to score and all in one cable (aka the HDMI->DVI cable that came with the HR10-250s.... 9fts )


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Yeah, that's what I'm looking at. In fact, I wandered into a local Radio Shack today (I know, BIG mistake) and the guy there was trying to push me towards a 6 ft Monster cable (HDMI->DVI).....for $99!! 

Needless to say, I didn't buy it. I'm looking online, and gonna go with component on my HD receiver until I get one.

Someone on here linked to a computer store that sold them for really cheap...one one know the store??


----------



## chs4 (Sep 25, 2002)

Take a look here. No personal affiliation, just a satisfied customer. (and they are an AVS sponsor)

If this violates some posting rule please slap my wrist...


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

chs4 said:


> Take a look here. No personal affiliation, just a satisfied customer. (and they are an AVS sponsor)
> 
> If this violates some posting rule please slap my wrist...


Thanks!! GREAT prices! Just purchased a 15ft one for ~$10!!


----------

